# Introducing.....!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Finally introducing poo 2 in the family and little sister for Billy;

Lola x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a cute little puppy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poo 2, what a lovely name!!!
she is gorgeous and not so unlike a cheeky boy I know well, when we first saw him (although he was over 7 weeks by then)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is gorgeous and so is her name! May she grow to be as healthy, beautiful, smart and calm as the other Lola we know and love.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oops, I missed the name first time!! welcome little Lola.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - yes she does look at bit like the lovely Dudley, Dawn post a recent pic of him so I can show my hubby how handsome he is. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhh she's gorgeous Helen, a real beauty 

How did the visit go, I bet you were in puppy heaven!! 

Did Billy go with you? 

Lola suits her well, she's like a little doll. 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

No we didn't take Billy in the end - good job as we were there nearly 2 hours! 

Visit was fab, he really has a great set up and we were very pleased with everything. All his dogs are lovely and the puppies are gorgeous. 

Billy and Lola...sure they are going to get up to all sorts if trouble! 

X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw congrats your little Lola is a honey! Exciting times ahead! Love summer pups. My Lola is 2 on Sunday and I can hardly believe it, enjoy!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Helen she is gorgeous, she suits Lola.
I can't seem to post picture of Watson from my phone. I will when home next week.

They were all asleep again by the time we left. Vivien too her head on the toy you left.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Donna I can't wait that long to see which little man you chose! Have emailed you my mobile x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I can confirm that Watson is the most handsome little boy!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopefully this works.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Have you got Tapatalk?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Little Lola is super cute. So pretty. . Billy will be smitten!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope so - really want them to be friends! x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah!!! Billy's little sis, she's totally gorgeous, can't wait to hear how they get on x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Totally precious!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nanci said:


> Totally precious!!!


Oh gosh so cute! Welcome little Lola!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Finally (I hope).
Introducing Watson, Lola's brother.

Can't wait to get him home.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lola is absolutely adorable she looks so sweet and gentle and Watson is super cute ...love a chubby puppy


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Watson you are adorable, what a great pic!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a beautiful looking puppy! Lucky you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> Thanks guys - yes she does look at bit like the lovely Dudley, Dawn post a recent pic of him so I can show my hubby how handsome he is. x


Will do Helen, but you may have to wait a few days until I've got time to download some (still do old fashioned way from camera!), gave him an easter groom today and got a couple of pics of him looking clean and smart.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely pups!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Will do Helen, but you may have to wait a few days until I've got time to download some (still do old fashioned way from camera!), gave him an easter groom today and got a couple of pics of him looking clean and smart.


Looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Will do Helen, but you may have to wait a few days until I've got time to download some (still do old fashioned way from camera!), gave him an easter groom today and got a couple of pics of him looking clean and smart.



Thank you!! Will be watching out for this. 🐾


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Puppies puppies puppies!! Lovely chunky pups congrats on your choices guys! Lovely seeing you all go through what I went through 9 weeks ago! Keep us updated on Murphy's and Emmys half siblings xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy lovely Lola .. just popped on to meet Billy's sister ... adorable  just adorable xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yippy lovely Lola .. just popped on to meet Billy's sister ... adorable  just adorable xxx




Thanks Jo! Very excited and a bit nervous about how Billy will take having a sister.....any tips? x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hfd said:


> Thanks Jo! Very excited and a bit nervous about how Billy will take having a sister.....any tips? x


So happy for you  don't be nervous, you are an experienced dog owner, just enjoy it .. as for those tips, well I have so many I could right a blog on them lol, but in all seriousness each dog is different and so are the owners, you will love it and will totally adore having 2 .. hugs xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw Lola is a real cutie! Congratulations Helen, I'm sure Billy will love having her around. xx


----------

